# matt finish



## blkstr (Aug 2, 2014)

Anybody know how or if I can obtain a matt finish on my screen prints? 

Am using Amex, Wilflex and Union inks.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

blkstr said:


> Anybody know how or if I can obtain a matt finish on my screen prints?
> 
> Am using Amex, Wilflex and Union inks.


Don't flash over a under base or don't print flash print. Athletic inks tend to be glossy as well as poly inks. There are a few manufactures that have a matte additive. Excalibur is one of them. I have used it in a few different brands of inks without issue.


----------



## Shinebox (Jul 14, 2015)

sben763 said:


> Don't flash over a under base or don't print flash print. Athletic inks tend to be glossy as well as poly inks. There are a few manufactures that have a matte additive. Excalibur is one of them. I have used it in a few different brands of inks without issue.


What about if I'm laying a white base, should I not flash, wont that bleed the colors and lighten the main color?


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

You have to flash a white base. I was suggesting to use a opaque ink without a base.


----------



## Shinebox (Jul 14, 2015)

sben763 said:


> You have to flash a white base. I was suggesting to use a opaque ink without a base.


 

Aaaah gotcha -


----------

